# AMERICAN FROG DAY 0CTOBER 16th, 2021



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

http://www.americanfrogday.com/?fbclid=IwAR2MBHU9AlFhueM1pJHcCefz-bIIvlnwJM_ykB3gH2Szmy0_1XBvtbWDOrg



room link 





Book Your Group/Corporate Rate | Marriott International







www.marriott.com


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Folks, if you have the ability to attend this, please do so. It is fantastic. I've been to at least 7 or 8 that I can think of. Rare offerings of CB frogs and excellent speakers you are NOT going to see anywhere else. Auctions. Meet your fellow hobbyists and have a beer with them.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Philsuma said:


> Folks, if you have the ability to attend this, please do so. It is fantastic. I've been to at least 7 or 8 that I can think of. Rare offerings of CB frogs and excellent speakers you are NOT going to see anywhere else. Auctions. Meet your fellow hobbyists and have a beer with them.


If only international travel wasn't such a pain...


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

International? You make it seem like Europe lol....unless Vancouver I guess.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Philsuma said:


> International? You make it seem like Europe lol....unless Vancouver I guess.


Current protocol in Canada is a full 14 day quarantine when you return from any travel outside of the country... Feels international to me lol. Turns my~10 hour drive into a pain.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Current protocol in Canada is a full 14 day quarantine when you return from any travel outside of the country... Feels international to me lol. Turns my~10 hour drive into a pain.


Just don't tell anyone! You can drive me if you want


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Current protocol in Canada is a full 14 day quarantine when you return from any travel outside of the country... Feels international to me lol. Turns my~10 hour drive into a pain.


things might change for you between now and then


----------

